# 2015 Audi A3 20% tint



## bcjc78 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just posting this photos for those people debating on tint percentages now or in the future. 20% tint all around, completed by Shades of Gray Tinting in Trevose, PA. Wife was thinking of going with 30% but when she saw another white car at the shop with 30% she decided on going to 20%.










Last three pics are after a rain storm and a 400 mile round trip. The sky was still overcast.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks great. My shop quit doing 20, so my last three tints were 18%. S3 will have 18% as well. 

Car looks good


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. Tint is the next thing I need to get. What brand of tint is it?

Car looks awesome.


----------



## bcjc78 (Feb 16, 2010)

Per their website they use LLumar. My wife went to have the tint installed so I can't say for sure as the receipt doesn't list the brand. It wasn't anything exotic or extremely expensive.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

That looks great. Would you mind posting more pictures, bcjc78?


----------



## bcjc78 (Feb 16, 2010)

added a few more


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, bcjc78. You've helped my decision making, as our cars are nearly identical. Also, is your car on sport suspension?


----------



## bcjc78 (Feb 16, 2010)

*suspension*

Yes the car has the sport package which includes the sport suspension and the Drive Select button.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

bcjc78 said:


> Yes the car has the sport package which includes the sport suspension and the Drive Select button.


Sports suspension looks good. Would you say that the wheel gap is pretty much even all around the tire?


----------

